# Piero Pelù, il brano dedicato a Greta Thunberg. Audio e Video.



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Il frontman dei Litfiba, *Piero Pelù*, ha pubblicato la canzone "*Picnic all'inferno*" dedicato al *tema dell'ambiente*. Nel brano, è possibile sentire alcuni frammenti del discorso dell'attivista *Greta Thunberg*, durante la Conferenza di Katowice nel 2018.

Nella canzone, il rocker, da sempre sensibile alle tematiche del clima e dell'ambiente, definisce Greta come una "_Piccola guerriera scesa dalla Luna, alla Casa Bianca forte come un manga_".

Videoclip del brano al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

up


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Didaco (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Cosa non si fa per farsi pubblicità. Ad ogni modo il mio click PP non lo avrà mai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il frontman dei Litfiba, *Piero Pelù*, ha pubblicato la canzone "*Picnic all'inferno*" dedicato al *tema dell'ambiente*. Nel brano, è possibile sentire alcuni frammenti del discorso dell'attivista *Greta Thunberg*, durante la Conferenza di Katowice nel 2018.
> 
> Nella canzone, il rocker, da sempre sensibile alle tematiche del clima e dell'ambiente, definisce Greta come una "_Piccola guerriera scesa dalla Luna, alla Casa Bianca forte come un manga_".
> 
> Videoclip del brano al secondo post.



Mi piacevano molto i Litfiba, allora avevo preso il vinile Cangaceiro. Sono contento che sia uscita sta canzone perchè chiarisce esemplarmente come tutte le canzoni di Pelù e dei Litfiba siano state sempre e solo propaganda politica anti-occidentale; prima con la maschera del comunismo ora con la maschera dell'ecologismo.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2019)

Che brutta fine che ha fatto...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2019)

Conosco abbastanza i Litfiba e li ho visti anche dal vivo. Penso che Piero Pelù sia uno dei frontman migliori che abbiamo in Italia e, forse, in tema di presenza scenica, nel mondo.

Ma sulle posizioni sinistroidi, è sempre stato quello, solo che è anti-renziano. Più di vent'anni fa cantava questa, che oggi può essere tranquillamente visto come un inno dei radical chic all'accoglienza e al buonismo :





Perciò, non mi sorprendo affatto di questo pezzo che ha fatto ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi piacevano molto i Litfiba, allora avevo preso il vinile Cangaceiro. Sono contento che sia uscita sta canzone perchè chiarisce esemplarmente come tutte le canzoni di Pelù e dei Litfiba siano state sempre e solo propaganda politica anti-occidentale; prima con la maschera del comunismo ora con la maschera dell'ecologismo.



Ti giuro, in 15 anni di forum sei l utente che più mi ha incuriosito. 
Guardala nel senso buono, ogni post è un viaggio incredibile.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il frontman dei Litfiba, *Piero Pelù*, ha pubblicato la canzone "*Picnic all'inferno*" dedicato al *tema dell'ambiente*. Nel brano, è possibile sentire alcuni frammenti del discorso dell'attivista *Greta Thunberg*, durante la Conferenza di Katowice nel 2018.
> 
> Nella canzone, il rocker, da sempre sensibile alle tematiche del clima e dell'ambiente, definisce Greta come una "_Piccola guerriera scesa dalla Luna, alla Casa Bianca forte come un manga_".
> 
> Videoclip del brano al secondo post.



Un altro da abbattere.

Al solito livello di FFazio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Ottobre 2019)

Beh a livello tematico mi sembra sia in linea con le sue posizioni di sempre. I Litifiba forse non avrebbero dedicato un pezzo a Greta Thumberg, ma di certo si sarebbero schierati contro il politicante di turno come Trump.

Piero Pelu' radical chic? Ma se attacca Renzie da una vita, Renzie simbolo del PD fino a ieri. E preciso che lo criticava da ben prima che venisse smascherato con il no al referendum; parliamo dei tempi di Fonzie sindaco di Firenze

Comunque la canzone è quella che è, carina, sistemata, pettinata. Il fatto è che il termine di paragone con i Litifiba è scomodo: un gruppo irraggiungibile, sia per testi che musica. 
Nel 1990 presentavano "Gioconda"; nel 1993 "Maudit". Il paragone con la nuova canzone è impietoso


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conosco abbastanza i Litfiba e li ho visti anche dal vivo. *Penso che Piero Pelù sia uno dei frontman migliori che abbiamo in Italia e, forse, in tema di presenza scenica*, nel mondo.
> 
> Ma sulle posizioni sinistroidi, è sempre stato quello, solo che è anti-renziano. Più di vent'anni fa cantava questa, che oggi può essere tranquillamente visto come un inno dei radical chic all'accoglienza e al buonismo :
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo.
Pelù dal vivo è spettacolare.


----------

